# MAN! Is it hot here!



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

It's so hot here that all the ferals want to do is lie down on the ground. I came by this morning and they were all just lying around in the parking lot on some dividers looking like the docked boats someone on this website described them as when they lie down. They'd lumber off the divider slowly when they saw me but they were in no hurry to get any food. They were just too hot.

You know it's hot when the pigeons don't want to get up to get food. Even Charlie didn't want to get up.

NOW THAT'S BAD.

Any of you guys find that the pigeons don't feel like eating in hot weather?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

My pigeons do just fine, of course they are used to it here in sunny hot Florida.I put their pools out everyday, as I always have a number of my birds wanting to swim, every one has their day, they must have a schedule of their own.LOL I have to replenish their water about 5 times a day, since it has been in the 90 's, they are drinking alot.

I'm hearing alot about the heat, even in Canada. There is a lot of strange weather going on.

Are the ferals able to get under a sprinkler or have some water to splash in? Are you able to provide them with any drinking water? They are just not used to the heat, and a little extra rehydration would help.

Treesa


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

My guys (pets) are doing OK. There are in their aviary inside our AZ room. 
Our temperatures have reached & may exceed the 115 degree mark. Our lows are 90 degrees.  

We have two fans circulating the air but Chuck has expressed his concern that they will become overheated & wants to add a small cooler of sorts.
I'm not sure if that's a good idea or not. Anyone have some thoughts on this?
They don't appear to be stressed. They are flying about as they always do. Eating, drinking, preening & pooping normally.

They do have their baths & I frequently check their water supply (at least 6 times a day). 

Cindy


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

These are town ferals that I visit. I feel sorry for them but I'm sure they know there is a river nearby that they can cool off in. For some reason they're not interested in it. They just seem to want to lie down in the parking lot.

I'm glad you guys can provide some relief for your pigeons. Judging by where the two of you live, the weather is extremely hot and I can't imagine how outside ferals survive in it. The ones here will also get on the tallest thing possible - parking lot lights - and just lie there in the summer heat. How can pigeons deal with that? I can't.

I was just wondering if outside feral pigeons do get sick from extreme heat.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

It is most definetly SUMMER here in the mid-west as well. HOT HOT HOT but there is a chance of some rain Monday before the barometer rises 2-3 degrees further up!

The birds and squirrels have been keeping close to our yard since the heat wave started. We make sure the water barrel in the woods is kept full and clean and the bird bath has to be replenished a couple times a day. They have been enjoying the sprinkler too.

I have noticed the birds have cut down on their food intake of course leaving more for the squirrels and they will eat like there is no tomorrow!  

Our pet pigeon Tooter of course is spoiled and comes indoors when the heat index is up, but even he has consumed less than he usually does and is drinking more water than he normally does.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

AZWhitefeather said:


> My guys (pets) are doing OK. There are in their aviary inside our AZ room.
> Our temperatures have reached & may exceed the 115 degree mark. Our lows are 90 degrees.
> 
> We have two fans circulating the air but Chuck has expressed his concern that they will become overheated & wants to add a small cooler of sorts.
> ...


Cindy,

Wow, that is really hot, but it is a dry heat? the dry heat index is less then with the humidity that we have here. I think as long as the birds have ample shade and access to pools for swimming and drinking water they will be fine.

What do you mean by cooler of sorts,...air conditioning, portable ice chest, water cooling system? I'm confused,(lack of sleep)

Treesa


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yup...

The 'screen door of Hell' here...

Had certainly a few 117 days and plenty of 115 ones...

A Bird can get thirsty, for sure...


Me too in fact...!


Lol...

Phil
Las Vegas ( Nevada )


----------

